# Way's to bond



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi all I have a question regarding bonding we recently just adopted a 2 yr old female named Bella and she's great the only thing is I need a few more suggestions on how to bond with her. We had her for about a month but if she had it her way she be alone in my room on her bed just hanging out. I kind of need other ways to bond with her that really don't involve play b/c she won't engage in it. I've tried and continue to try to engage her with no results( I think she was never played with) and doesn't know how to which breaks my heart that she just can't let loose and have fun. In my heart I feel as if she was just used for breeding purposes which is fine but let her have a life too. So anyhow how do I bond with her and get her out of her shell so that she can become a happy family pet. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated, Thank you!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

walking is always good, join a training class.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Bella is adjusting to her new home. This is really a steep learning curve for a dog and takes a lot of patience on your part. Bella is observing and trying to see how she fits in and also is afraid she will make a mistake and then will be given up again. So she is trying to play it safe by keeping a low profile. For play, well, my husky who I adopted as an adult, was never interested in play - so I am not saying she won't play when she adjusts, but there other ways you can help the bond, as I learned with my husky. My husky did love to be brushed and also enjoyed a gentle doggie massage. The Monks of New Skete book How to Be Your Dog's Best Friend has a section on that. Also carry treats in your pocket, when she is another room, and call her in a happy voice, if she comes right away - praise her and give her a treat, then let her go back in her room. If she doesn't - just play the "where's Bella" game - walk around, looking and gently calling, that will get her curiosity and she will start to come , say "Oh there's Bella" and reward. After a while, repeat. Also when you are sitting, have her on her leash and on the down/stay. Reward her for keeping the down/stay - one treat when she goes down - then a couple of minutes later another treat - then say at first - five minutes later - release her - praise her - another treat and she can back to the room. That's also from the Monks book, the chapter on quiet times. Bella will slowly start to relax and learn that it is nice to be near you.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you for the tips and yes you are right she does love to be brushed and have me pamper her so I do that at least 2 times a day. I will definitely play the where's Bella game


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Get signed up for a training class. There is nothing like training your dog to build a solid, positive bond. It works like a charm.
Sheilah


----------

